# How often do you board?



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)

Not enough!!! F&*%$#@ work!


----------



## Glade Ripper (Nov 12, 2008)

5 days a week, maybe more


----------



## SnoRidr (Jan 7, 2009)

deerpark30 said:


> Forgive me i searched it but didint find anything like it.
> 
> So how many times do you board a week? Ill start it off, I just got out for winter break so I am going to be going once a week. Would go more but gas is a killer.


For sure 2 times a week, sometimes 3. Planning on three times a week this winter. Last year I was working full time and going to school and still made it out two times a week. The local hill is only 15 minutes away. 

Last year the wife and I made it out 25 times. We pretty much go together all the time. Wouldn't have it any other way. :thumbsup:


----------



## maf05r6 (Mar 3, 2008)

as much as I can but work seems to get in the way. I'm on call every 3rd week so that week is always out. I try to get out a couple times a month.


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2009)

cubllsu8338 said:


> 5 days a week, maybe more


wow so jealous...im gonna try to get out at least 15 times this season.

Hitting the slopes this Fri/Sat WOOT!


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

usually a couple of times a week, a few 2-3 day trips through the season.


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

I usually go EVERY sat and sometimes during midweek. 
all in all i go like 16 times per season...not enought in my opinion

why cant this sport be free like surfing??!?


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

4-5 days a week, depends on what I've got going on.


----------



## sook (Oct 25, 2009)

I work a 4/10 schedule so I get to go out at least twice a week and I usually try to plan one big trip somewhere other than my local mountains. I usually feel beat the F up when I get home so I don't know if I could handle going everyday, I just wish the season was longer.


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2009)

i get like 10 days in a year if im lucky.

damn resorts are so far away


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

5-6 days per week.


----------



## Birk (Jan 28, 2009)

last season i put in an average of 3 times per week i think. Working and school, 1.5 hrs from the resort. Now i'm only 45 min away from a huge resort, and i have a seasonpass. yay me!


----------



## coffeenirvana (Dec 21, 2008)

Grizz said:


> 5-6 days per week.


My next life, I want to be Grizz :laugh:

My job and family for some reason keeps getting in the way so once a week if I'm lucky. (were we talking sex or snowboarding)


----------



## deerpark30 (Jun 27, 2009)

Grizz said:


> 5-6 days per week.


 Starting to get mad i wish i could be up there 5 days out of the week. The closet slope is 1:30 mins away


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

I was going every few days until this last super freeze/no snow spell hit Oregon the last few weeks...no thanks on ice boarding..ill leave that to you easterners.


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

arsenic0 said:


> I was going every few days until this last super freeze/no snow spell hit Oregon the last few weeks...no thanks on ice boarding..ill leave that to you easterners.


I think most of the Willamette valley thought it was icy. It was empty up there. 

You missed out. The riding was great on the groomed, not icy at all. Blue bird, great coverage, soft groomers, cold temps, it was pretty fun and great conditions for early December.

Off the groomed it had the texture of a coral reef.


----------



## Glade Ripper (Nov 12, 2008)

deerpark30 said:


> Starting to get mad i wish i could be up there 5 days out of the week. The closet slope is 1:30 mins away


That is about as far as my "home" mountain and I go five days a week :cheeky4:


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

3-4 days a week when conditions permit. My home hill is 25 mins away.


----------



## Loves2ride (Oct 8, 2009)

I work Mon-Wed so I have been leaving for Pagosa every Thursday for the past month and riding 3 days up there. I live in ABQ NM so it is kind of a drive but well worth it! Northern NM just got dumped on so Im looking forward to riding 3-4 days a week here closer to home.


----------



## seant46 (Dec 8, 2009)

3-5 days a week. I dont know how some people can only go 15 times a season:dunno:


----------



## FoShizzle (Nov 6, 2008)

my holidays start this friday, so i plan on going basically everyday.. its nice and close too. 

basically gonna study for exams during the day, and go night skiing every night (since i got the night pass).

but its STUPID cause i havent been able to go out once yet, because there was barely any snow where i live (ontario). now the ski hills have started making snow along with the dump from a recent storm.


----------



## seant46 (Dec 8, 2009)

FoShizzle said:


> my holidays start this friday, so i plan on going basically everyday.. its nice and close too.
> 
> basically gonna study for exams during the day, and go night skiing every night (since i got the night pass).
> 
> but its STUPID cause i havent been able to go out once yet, because there was barely any snow where i live (ontario). now the ski hills have started making snow along with the dump from a recent storm.


Ya there is not much snow in Manitoba yet either, but you should have got some snow from a hockey arena and set up a handrail or something!


----------



## ThugHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

4-5 days a year. I live in Texas. First trip this year won't be until the 2nd week of Feb. May not be able to go again until next year. At this rate, I'll be a pro when I'm 73 years old.


----------



## seant46 (Dec 8, 2009)

ThugHunter said:


> 4-5 days a year. I live in Texas. First trip this year won't be until the 2nd week of Feb. May not be able to go again until next year. At this rate, I'll be a pro when I'm 73 years old.


That sucks man, do you skateboard at all?


----------



## ColinHoernig (Aug 26, 2009)

Normally I get out to the hill once a weekend, but I ride every day at my house on a box, rail, and mini kicker to drop. Tomorrow is my last day of finals, then I'll be at the hill at least 3 times a week with my pass and free overnight stays with my friends aunt/uncle, haha. I'm going to Colorado for a week in early January as well, so that will be a full week of riding all day, every day.


----------



## ThugHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

seant46 said:


> That sucks man, do you skateboard at all?


Nope, never was into skateboarding. A couple of years ago I sold my boat so I don't wakeboard anymore either. I use to go wakeboarding about 3 times a week. I've seen some people on this forum complain about snowboarding being expensive. Try wakeboarding as a sport at over a $100 to fill a gas tank (gone in a few hours of boarding) and boat storage at $150 a month (low end). Just got way too expensive.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Grizz said:


> I think most of the Willamette valley thought it was icy. It was empty up there.
> 
> You missed out. The riding was great on the groomed, not icy at all. Blue bird, great coverage, soft groomers, cold temps, it was pretty fun and great conditions for early December.
> 
> Off the groomed it had the texture of a coral reef.


Yea i wish i had gone up a few times, but between work and school finals it just didnt work out...not a huge fan of speed racing groomer runs ...no pow so i dont feel like i missed much


----------



## Reede (Feb 16, 2009)

I try to aim for 2 weeks per Southern(Aus/NZ) and Northern Hemisphere(Japan) winter, so about 4 weeks per year total. The closest snow to where I live is a 6 hour drive away so we need to make a holiday out of it.


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 12, 2008)

seant46 said:


> I dont know how some people can only go 15 times a season:dunno:


This. It's only Dec and I've gone 10x already. Am shooting for 50-60 days this season.

But back to the question at hand...Since I work 4-10's, I go snowboarding 2 or 3x a week. Closest hill is 50 min away or so.


----------



## Birk (Jan 28, 2009)

FoShizzle said:


> my holidays start this friday, so i plan on going basically everyday.. its nice and close too.
> 
> basically gonna study for exams during the day, and go night skiing every night (since i got the night pass).
> 
> but its STUPID cause i havent been able to go out once yet, because there was barely any snow where i live (ontario). now the ski hills have started making snow along with the dump from a recent storm.


all i read was skiing. if thats true, youre on the wrong forum man


----------



## roremc (Oct 25, 2009)

Usually twice a week plus road trips. It all depends on the weather. Last weekend was super cold so was happy to stay home. I'm aiming to get about 60 days in by the end of the season. Season closes late may so I still have plenty of time to clock up days!


----------



## iKimshi (Feb 18, 2009)

Whenever I have free time.


----------



## Miles_K (Nov 21, 2009)

Blah probably only 3-4 times a month. 
It's about a 3 hour drive to any decent hill.so...


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Not even close to enough! So far this season only 1-3x/week.


----------



## boarder3 (Dec 4, 2008)

usually every saturday night. Wish I could get out there five days a week tho. thatd be insane


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2009)

I've only been up 3 times this season...pathetic


----------



## lilfoot1598 (Mar 7, 2009)

I rode about 25 days last season - it was my first season on a snowboard, so I hope to get in more this time around. All in all, I'm a weekend and holiday warrior.

Some posters want to know how 15 days is possible, this is it: my mountain is 1.5 hours away. I work five days a week, 11-12 hours per day, plus some on the weekend. I work my ass off for the money I make, and a lot of it goes to snowboarding, but I can't justify the gas money it would take to go more than a day or two a week. For those of us with excessive financial, work, money, or family obligations, even 15 days can be hard to do. Is that so hard to understand?


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2009)

lilfoot1598 said:


> I rode about 25 days last season - it was my first season on a snowboard, so I hope to get in more this time around. All in all, I'm a weekend and holiday warrior.
> 
> Some posters want to know how 15 days is possible, this is it: my mountain is 1.5 hours away. I work five days a week, 11-12 hours per day, plus some on the weekend. I work my ass off for the money I make, and a lot of it goes to snowboarding, but I can't justify the gas money it would take to go more than a day or two a week. For those of us with excessive financial, work, money, or family obligations, even 15 days can be hard to do. Is that so hard to understand?



I was just about to say this. 

The only time I can make it out to the slopes is on weekends.. and even then its a bit of a gamble (extra shifts @ work, anyone?). Going to school full time and working the rest of the time can be a drag.
Like a couple others have mentioned, I usually plan a boarding trip and for one time in the whole year, I get to pretend that I can get out 5-6 times in a week


----------



## jiggley wiggley (Nov 26, 2009)

i usually try to go at least once every weekend and then one or two times during the week... so 2-3 times a week maybe 4 times on a good week with minimal homework.


----------



## FoShizzle (Nov 6, 2008)

Birk said:


> all i read was skiing. if thats true, youre on the wrong forum man


oh whoops, they call it "night skiing" where i live, so i guess i got caught up with the lingo. 

no way in hell am i a skier manggg, snowboarding is the way to go


----------



## seant46 (Dec 8, 2009)

lilfoot1598 said:


> I rode about 25 days last season - it was my first season on a snowboard, so I hope to get in more this time around. All in all, I'm a weekend and holiday warrior.
> 
> Some posters want to know how 15 days is possible, this is it: my mountain is 1.5 hours away. I work five days a week, 11-12 hours per day, plus some on the weekend. I work my ass off for the money I make, and a lot of it goes to snowboarding, but I can't justify the gas money it would take to go more than a day or two a week. For those of us with excessive financial, work, money, or family obligations, even 15 days can be hard to do. Is that so hard to understand?


nice lecture, the point i was trying to make was i like to snowboard


----------



## lilfoot1598 (Mar 7, 2009)

seant46 said:


> nice lecture, the point i was trying to make was i like to snowboard


Thanks for the compliment! :laugh: I lecture well, since I'm a teacher. :cheeky4:

Honestly though, sorry if I got carried away. I feel like "weekend warriors" often get a lot of crap on this board for not being "core" enough. I was thinking of that when I read your post. I'd love to be close enough to spend a few leisurely hours hitting the slopes in the evenings...


----------



## seant46 (Dec 8, 2009)

lilfoot1598 said:


> Thanks for the compliment! :laugh: I lecture well, since I'm a teacher. :cheeky4:
> 
> Honestly though, sorry if I got carried away. I feel like "weekend warriors" often get a lot of crap on this board for not being "core" enough. I was thinking of that when I read your post. I'd love to be close enough to spend a few leisurely hours hitting the slopes in the evenings...


Now how ignorant would i be if i thought that u weren't cool for being "core" enough lol. 
hmm that's interesting that you turned out to be a teacher lol.


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)

60+ a season


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

If I get over 20 I would be surprised. I'm currently at 1.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

tomorrow is day 40.


----------



## foCofasho (Dec 16, 2009)

DrGreeNThumB420 said:


> 60+ a season


word up, & da buds 365 a year


----------



## mag⋅net⋅ism (Oct 26, 2008)

Weekend warrior :thumbsdown: but annual week+ trip to BC interior... aiming for 30 days this year, 6 down already!


----------



## Catman (Mar 16, 2008)

I get in about 150 days a season give or take.


----------



## GC24 (Sep 2, 2009)

Been out four times so far to the resort and two days or urban jibbing.
Local resorts just opened a week and a half ago. Plan on going everyday of winter break, and I have two trips out west planned.
One to SLC right after New Years and another one waiting to be planned in Feb. 
Thinking Co (Summit County or Aspen), Jacksonhole... anybody got any other suggestions for two twenty year olds, two sixteen year olds, and a couple of dads just under 50?


----------



## ComeBack_Kid (May 27, 2009)

foCofasho said:


> word up, & da buds 365 a year


Thats great, another pothead snowboarder, love the stereotype, just hate running into you idiots camped out in the middle of the best tree runs:laugh::thumbsup:


----------



## EverBorN (Jul 21, 2007)

You guys are lucky, I live in IL & get out once a week ='( Only place worth going to is at least 2 1/4 hours from my place. Any places closer just suck... Wish I could go like 3-5 times a week that would be so awesome..


----------



## newbie2009 (Apr 8, 2009)

It's awesome some of you guys get to snowboard so frequently. 

This coming week in NM will be my first for the season and then in March it'll be another week in Breckenridge. So only a few days a year for me unfortunately.

An old bumper sticker I read many years ago:

"If God wanted Texans to ski (snowboard) he would have made cowshit white"


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2009)

At the moment 2 x a week. : But once Feb rolls around , im heading to Rossland, Nelson , Revy , Kicking horse and going to stay in Banff from March to June  So hopefully i get 80 + sessions this year.


----------



## bravo_castle (Aug 16, 2007)

meh... I try to ride when ever i have the opportunity.
So for this season its been 2-4 days a week.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

DrGreeNThumB420 said:


> 60+ a season


Are you counting days when you did one run, and then took a nap in the parking lot!:dunno:


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

I used to go once or twice per week, but this season; I bet it will be less. 

The hills around me are uninspiring to say the least, so they're not even worth driving 2+ hours (one way) to get to, if they're not at least 50% open (which they STILL aren't). Last season, every month had two warm-up "thaw-off" periods, so even though we saw lots of snow, the warm ups obliterated the base conditions and it was never "ideal", unless you could go any day you wanted.

The weather is getting shittier and shittier each year, and I only expect it to get worse... cold summers and warm winters. Sucks for boarding, but great for MTB, so I guess that's a bonus.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

7 days a week give or take.


----------



## mag⋅net⋅ism (Oct 26, 2008)

kri$han said:


> The hills around me are uninspiring to say the least, so they're not even worth driving 2+ hours (one way) to get to, if they're not at least 50% open (which they STILL aren't). Last season, every month had two warm-up "thaw-off" periods, so even though we saw lots of snow, the warm ups obliterated the base conditions and it was never "ideal", unless you could go any day you wanted.


Yow, talk about the nail in the coffin. If I had any second thoughts about a permanent return to Onterrible, you just killed them  That said, I was *considering* bringing my board home with me to hit up some local hills with some old friends, but now I think I'll save the hassle and leave my gear in Vancouver where it belongs. On the bright side, it's DUMPING in the PNdub and I strongly encourage any ice-coasters without plans for Christmas to make that plan a left-coast visit.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2009)

mag⋅net⋅ism;222466 said:


> Yow, talk about the nail in the coffin. If I had any second thoughts about a permanent return to Onterrible, you just killed them  That said, I was *considering* bringing my board home with me to hit up some local hills with some old friends, but now I think I'll save the hassle and leave my gear in Vancouver where it belongs. On the bright side, it's DUMPING in the PNdub and I strongly encourage any ice-coasters without plans for Christmas to make that plan a left-coast visit.


EH, where you in Argentina last year ? :dunno:


----------



## mag⋅net⋅ism (Oct 26, 2008)

Nope, were you?


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)

mojo maestro said:


> Are you counting days when you did one run, and then took a nap in the parking lot!:dunno:


haha I only slept in loveland parking lot like twice last year!:laugh:

I didnt even know u still came on here!!! U riding sunday? Ill be there sunday and monday....gotta work sat.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Was thinkin' Mon and Tues with the boy. Definitely Thur with a buddy! I'll give you a call Sun.


----------



## Breckenridge (Oct 1, 2009)

*Retirement rocks !!*

Every day.. all day. 140 per year.
And yes, It is fabulous.


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2009)

Breckenridge said:


> Every day.. all day. 140 per year.
> And yes, It is fabulous.


now thats a retirement plan :thumbsup:


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

I got 50 days last year and 33 the year before. I live over 2 hours from the nearest resort.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

16 days since January 11th and 17 total, stupid ankle monitor for 45 days in between  at least it started snowing more when I became free :cheeky4: Should be able to easily push well over 50 days this year since I don't got no job :laugh:


----------



## NoirX252 (Aug 1, 2009)

I ride 6 times a week


----------



## mike v (Jan 9, 2009)

I try to go atleast once a week


----------



## alecdude88 (Dec 13, 2009)

:cheeky4: i try to keep it at a minimum of 4 days a week


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

Right now it's once, maybe twice every other week. Next season though when I have my season pass, it's game on for going as much as my body will let me.


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

im averaging about once a week


----------



## iVanessa (Jan 19, 2010)

I try to go every weekend. I didn't buy a season pass this year (1st time in 5 years!), so it's expensive as faaack.


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

at least once a week...this week will be 3 maybe 4 times...i've only got about 9 rides in so far this year.


----------



## slanteye (Dec 26, 2008)

i try to go weather permitting every single day i have off work and thats still only 1-2 a week plus rained out days etc id say ima get maybe 20days this season =(. considering this is my 3rd season and i have maybe 25-30 days total in riding period its not too bad. still wish i could go more tho but the closest mtn to me is 1.5 hours away and its in NJ (Mountain Creek, icest place on earth).


----------



## powispow (Oct 22, 2009)

i am at the hill 6 hours a day


----------



## zakk (Apr 21, 2008)

just about every weekend, with a few week long trips when I'm chasing storms. 

on pace for 50+ days this season after 41 last year.


----------

